# Oaklys Balls!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tried to take the boys cross country skiing today in the fresh snow we got overnight. Didn't get very far before Oakly developed a problem with his ball. Snow Balls! Caue didn't get them nearly as bad but Oakly could hardly walk.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Poor boy!! I hope you made his a nice cup of cocoa 'cause that looks COLD!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG i've never seen anything like that in my life!! do you just have to wait for them to melt? lol


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG Rob! I have never seen anything like that! Poor boy, that looks cold!! :curtain:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Poor boy I hope that doesn't feel as bad as it looks.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OH!!!! THOSE kinds of balls! HAHA
Wow- I've never seen such a thing-looks like cotton- great pic!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW ice buttpoor oakly


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh heaven please help me from replying to this thread


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG!!!!! Look at his face in that first picture! Priceless! Poor baby!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Poor Oakly! That is so uncomfortable. The same thing happened to our boys when we had a huge snowstorm in Dec 06. They didn't quite know what to do with themselves! I hope those melted quickly!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember happening to my Shih Tzu during the Blizzard of 78. My mother had to take the warm setting of the blow dryer to melt them.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor Oaks!!!! NOT a happy camper!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He was not at all happy until they melted. The snow must have been just the right temperature since this has never happened to him before. I tried to break them up and pulling on them but the only thing that worked was getting him inside and letting them melt off.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

HEHE...that made me laugh...I've NEVER seen it THAT BAD!!!  Hope he has a heater waiting for him! My mom says I should take Maddie out to do fun stuff like that...hmmm...not a bad idea!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

If it happens again, either use a hand held blow dryer, OR, (I do this with great success) tumble a bath towel in the dryer and get it nice and toasty and wrap him in it. It'll melt the snowballs and absorb the water.

That's pretty nuch the norm up here!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I wonder if it has something to with static in the fur as well? I've never seen a year with so much static in winter.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

That's so funny, Rob! I wondered, by the title of your thread, what I'd see!! Poor Oakly!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor guy, I bet that was no fun. Does it really work to spray them down with Pam before you go out in the snow?


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

He doesn't look very happy at all - poor Oakly!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor guy - that really looks nasty and cold!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

First time I've seen Oakly looking so unhappy, poor guy! Glad it all melted off and he's okay. How did Caue fare on that outing?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jake'sDad said:


> First time I've seen Oakly looking so unhappy, poor guy! Glad it all melted off and he's okay. How did Caue fare on that outing?


 Caue didn't get covered like Oakly did. This is a first for Oakly and he has spent lots of time in the snow. Hopefully it was just a fluke with the snow just being at the right temperature.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

He looks so cute in the picture. He does have that long feathery hair after all, so that snow just wanted to "cling on". I love his collar, pretty trendy!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh my! I've never seen such a bad case of ice balls before! Poor Oakley, he looks so sad! 
Did Caue try to pull them off for him?


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow!! Oakley sure did get himself in a ball full of snow!! Great pics!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW!!!! mason gets snow balls but never that bad!! poor oakly!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

goldieluvr said:


> Oh my! I've never seen such a bad case of ice balls before! Poor Oakley, he looks so sad!
> Did Caue try to pull them off for him?



Caue did try to pull them off for Oakly but do to their "location" Oakly got a little weirded out. :


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow - Oak has big ones! :uhoh:

That hot towel in the dryer idea is a good idea.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ouch, poor guy. We have been dealing with those all winter long, sweet doggies!


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> He was not at all happy until they melted. The snow must have been just the right temperature since this has never happened to him before. I tried to break them up and pulling on them but the only thing that worked was getting him inside and letting them melt off.



Kylee gets those sometimes and you can't pulled them on, they just freeze to the fur. I usually put her in the shower and put the warm water to them. Poor Oakly.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW!!! I remember Gemma getting some, but nothing like that, YIKES! He doesn't look too happy about it either, poor Oakly.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor Oak Man! Frostoaky Da Snow Ball Dawg! Warm house & towel...cuppa soup, maybe ham n beans...He'll be back outside Snow'en Soon!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Poor guy, I bet that was no fun. Does it really work to spray them down with Pam before you go out in the snow?


 
Nope. Pam sorta helps with burrs, but it's a huge mess.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

poor guy! i think that is the first photo i've ever seen of him looking unhappy.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I knew it *HAD *to be a joke, since Oak has been "ball-less" for quite some time, but I thought maybe he'd taken Sunny's advice and gotten into tennis balls!

The Border Collies I had as a kid used to get them on her legs and I would hang tube socks (yes, it was the 70's!) in front of the fire and then put them on her! But with Oak I thought I nice warm bath would do the trick. Did he have to thaw on towels because a lot of water probably came off him! I hope this won't keep him away from snow!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor Oakly he looks so pitiful, glad he melded now 





















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Oakly. I dont think I have ever seen him look so unhappy. I havent ever seen anything like that being from Florida and never knew that could happen. I like the hair dryer idea. and helps to keep him warm.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I've never heard of nor seen such a thing! Poor baby. Another few minutes outside and he might have just turned into one huge snowball!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

never seen anything like it! poor guy, looks so pitiful!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wow- never seen anything like that, in this dry old place , hope they both thawed out okay.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

aw...poor puppy...
I get snow balls on my shoelaces all the time


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Poor Oakly, the most pitiful face I have ever seen on him! Glad he thawed out! My Chow/Sammy mix use to get those in Iowa, I used a hair dryer on him...Give the boys hugs for me!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hope Oakly's balls..................................................of snow have gone now, bet that spoiled his day out though


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Oakly - does he still like you?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice balls!!


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

LMAO!!:appl:You win for best balls and pictures. I live in Buffalo and have never seen any dog look like Oakly!


----------

